

Django settings template - va1en0k
http://unfoldthat.com/2011/05/01/django-settings-extended-template.html

======
philipkimmey
This is remarkably similar to how I setup my Django settings.py files. The
only thing I'd add is I like to have a lib folder and do a sys.path.insert(0,
PATH/TO/Lib/Folder) in my manage.py and .wsgi files. This makes it really easy
to manage dependencies. The other option is to use virtualenv, but in my
experience it falls down pretty hard on modules that require C bindings, so
why not just manage it manually? In addition, if you use git, you can take
advantage of git's submodule functionality to really easily keep track of
specific versions of your submodules.

I was actually in the middle of a similar writeup that includes the above
tips, so I'll post that when I'm done.

~~~
tswicegood
> virtualenv... falls down pretty hard on mouldes that require C bindings

Care to elaborate? virtualenv has worked fine for me and that plus pip means
that the rest of the community can use and understand your code and all of its
dependencies without having to have access to you or your machine to figure
them out.

~~~
philipkimmey
It's possible that I simply haven't made enough effort, but trying to get PIL
and Reportlab working from a virtualenv has been an uphill battle.

I'd really like those libraries to work on OSX, Linux & Windows, but so far it
has been easier to just install those two packages on the machines I need them
on.

------
jordanmessina
Really great writeup! You should check out Bueda's django-boilerplate repo on
Github. Particularly their environment.py file which resolves your dislike for
putting site specific apps in the root (it adds them all to the path instead):
<https://github.com/bueda/django-boilerplate>

------
eli
Nice post. I like that it explains _why_ you like this layout.

I'm working on my first real Django project now and as a newbie I found the
lack of a clear consensus on how to structure the files a bit of a challenge.

------
jamespacileo
Great article. Might use a few ideas in <http://www.djangocanvas.com>, I sitll
haven't finalized the project structure and will likely support multiple ones.

~~~
va1en0k
oh I like your idea. is it opensource? I'd like to try helping you

------
yuvadam
Great stuff!

I personally have been using many of these techniques in Django projects of
mine, but it's nice to have a repo with everything in the same place.

Specifically - I love the lambda * x hack.

